# Coldwinter's small theater



## DrakeColdwinter (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello all, I'm new here. I would like to build a home theater in my house. I would like to show my project and have your comments/suggestions/critics. I decided everything before discovering this site, lucky, very little is done, so that I'm flexible to change things.

- I have a small room, around 15 feet long but 8 wide only, furthermore strange shape.
- I have limited budget (sofas+tv+music+paint+renovations+everything = 6000$ - 8000$) 
- I have a bad musical ear, for me a 500$ music system sounds as good as a 5000$ one (sorry)
- I think I would prefer a big 70" or 80" tv better than a projector
- I think I may like better sectionnal sofas than cinema chairs

Now keep in mind I'm flexible on my choices and ready to change them. I will explain what I'm going to do so that you can reassure me/give me alternatives/better options. The room is nearly finished, on the roof and interior wall I have used soundproof wool+sonopan+gypse, on the exterior wall(house foundations) I have just used pink wool + plastic + gypse for insulation. On the size drawing, the green line shows the roof(check the photos) on the 91" roof area I would like to put a star roof.

I have bad musical ear so I would not invest thousands of dollars into a high music system, but I would fit the room with acoustic panels and I'm ready to invest up to 800$-1000$ for the music system(maybe a second hand one?). I was thinking about putting the sub-woofer into the raise platform in the back. The alternative is putting it into the wall(S). The wall(S) has space behind it, I was thinking about encasing inside the wall the speakers and sub-woofer(if it doesn't go into the platform). If I don't encase the speakers they should not be very big. The rear speakers would be hooked into the wall at 4 o 5 feet high (over the rear sofa).

I feel that for around 3000$ I can have a very good 70" or a good projector(120" screen) but the image quality of the projector may be lower than the tv, besides I will need to change lamp each 2 years or so, then I may prefer a big tv(I may try to get a 80"). Good choice? too small for the distance?

So lets begin with those (music system, tv and room). I'm doing good choices ? where to put the subwoofer ?

thanks everybody!!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The acoustics near any wall will be poor. I would suggest just 2 love seats with automans (or reclining love seats). This would get you at least 2 ft off the wall which will help.


----------



## DrakeColdwinter (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello Tonto, I need to seat many people in the theater, with the sectionals I could sit at 6 people without problems(or more if child), with the loveseats I would have at most 4 people in the room, so I can't compromise on that. I have been looking for small cinema chairs, but they look not so comfortable  as my room isn't very wide I will need to made compromises.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

What ever you do, I'm sure you'll get many hours of enjoyment in there. Keep up the Pics! We love Pics.

I would check out A4-Less for some refurbs. They have some stellar deals at times & with their $50, 5 year extended warranty....well that's better than a new warranty!

http://www.accessories4less.com/


----------

